# I can't find it!



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Does Messiaen have a Composer Guestbook thread? I want to send him a delightful birthday wish, but I can't find the thread for it! I don't want to create a new one (just in case one exists already, which I am sure it does). Could anyone find it for me???


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.talkclassical.com/3786-olivier-messiaen.html. :tiphat:


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Thanks, new best friend


----------

